# "Tabletop RPG" thread



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 2, 2022)

I couldn't find any similar thread so here I am starting one.

The term "tabletop RPG" really means traditional RPGs that you could play with people around a table - the most famous example being D&D of course but there are far more (and far better IMO). Nowadays you don't have to sit around a table to play them - there are VTTs, virtual tabletops, those really took off over lockdown, but had become more popular anyway because grown-ups have a lot of trouble scheduling time and can't just pop round to each other's flats so easily once they have jobs and kids and all that.

I find it hard to believe that there are no other people here with this sort of classically nerdy interest. It has kept me going a lot over the last couple of years - I ran a Starfinder game for a long time, and am now running CY_BORG. So anyway, TTRPGs, if you're interested or play them or don't know what I'm talking about why not post.


----------



## maomao (Oct 2, 2022)

I'm supposed to be starting an RPG club where I work in November despite not having played in thirty years so interested in participating. I only played briefly but I spent a year aged twelve poring over AD&D books.


----------



## Karl Masks (Oct 2, 2022)

Shit, I meant to back Cy Borg


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 2, 2022)

maomao said:


> I'm supposed to be starting an RPG club where I work in November despite not having played in thirty years so interested in participating. I only played briefly but I spent a year aged twelve poring over AD&D books.


I took about a twenty year break myself, between "being a student" and "pandemic hitting".

The scene around D&D has changed quite a lot recently. You may have heard of Critical Role which has resulted in a bunch of connected intellectual property and also a big YT actual play boom.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 2, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> Shit, I meant to back Cy Borg


was definitely worth it - but it's coming out for general release soon as the KS rewards have mostly all been sent out


----------



## Karl Masks (Oct 2, 2022)

FridgeMagnet said:


> was definitely worth it - but it's coming out for general release soon as the KS rewards have mostly all been sent out


I will get the pdf.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 2, 2022)

Well there is this thread  but i guess you wanted something more broad?








						D&D confession
					

i've just taken the first step into hell    i got myself the  D&D essentials red box  i've always ment to dabble in roleplaying  but  tended to lack the friends.. (see large box of unplayed warhammer stuff under my bed)  so when i heard that the D&D essentials red box was a good starting...




					www.urban75.net
				




Just  did some Pathfinder today.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 2, 2022)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Well there is this thread  but i guess you wanted something more broad?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes definitely, I didn't just fail to find it or anything


Shippou-Sensei said:


> Just  did some Pathfinder today.


what edition?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 2, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> I will get the pdf.


I was sold on it when reading Rule Zero.


----------



## xenon (Oct 2, 2022)

Still playing via Roll20. Our D&D campaign is on hold whilst we try some other stuff.  Same friends I've been playing with since 2020. Just starting a game of Blades in the Dark.  GM has bought the books and everything and has the task of explaining it all to the rest of us. It's a underworld crime gang thing set in a fantasy city, with super natural elements.


----------



## yield (Oct 2, 2022)

I'm still playing table top, for over 30 years, less so as my friends have gotten kids. We played on Roll20 and discord through the pandemic. Once a month maybe less.

Aliens, Pathfinder, Call of Cthulu and others.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 2, 2022)

xenon said:


> Still playing via Roll20. Our D&D campaign is on hold whilst we try some other stuff.  Same friends I've been playing with since 2020. Just starting a game of Blades in the Dark.  GM has bought the books and everything and has the task of explaining it all to the rest of us. It's a underworld crime gang thing set in a fantasy city, with super natural elements.


BitD has been very influential - there's a whole genre now called "Forged in the Dark" based around the same rules. The whole idea that you don't plan your caper out beforehand beyond your approach, and play the details out kind of backwards, was a big hit. (I've not played it myself though, don't think my lot would be that keen.)


----------



## xenon (Oct 2, 2022)

yield said:


> I'm still playing table top, for over 30 years, less so as my friends have gotten kids. We played on Roll20 and discord through the pandemic. Once a month maybe less.
> 
> Aliens, Pathfinder, Call of Cthulu and others.



I was trying to talk my mate into buying the Aliens physical table top  game.  We do meet up and play face to face now and then.


----------



## xenon (Oct 2, 2022)

FridgeMagnet said:


> BitD has been very influential - there's a whole genre now called "Forged in the Dark" based around the same rules. The whole idea that you don't plan your caper out beforehand beyond your approach, and play the details out kind of backwards, was a big hit. (I've not played it myself though, don't think my lot would be that keen.)



Yeah it does sound quite different to D&D style and ruleset. Though I still count myself as a novice with that. We should get properly going this week. Just finishing the set up of our gang. We'll probably argue over the name


----------



## yield (Oct 2, 2022)

xenon said:


> I was trying to talk my mate into buying the Aliens physical table top  game.  We do meet up and play face to face now and then.


It's fun, like CoC you expect to be expendable.


----------



## Karl Masks (Oct 2, 2022)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I was sold on it when reading Rule Zero.
> 
> View attachment 345579


common sense rules for common sense living


----------



## mojo pixy (Oct 2, 2022)

I have a game book called 'Fiasco', which is based on the kind of plots Coen bros stories revolve around .. normal people making bad choices and ending up overwhelmed by the consequences. It's a lot of fun, best with groups of 3-6, no GM required. 

Looking now, it seems to be available as a game set with cards and a board, but IME all you really need apart from a twisted sense of humour, is the main book and a bunch of 6-sided dice of 2 different colours. Good times


----------



## Karl Masks (Oct 2, 2022)

one of my 'bucket list' goals is to design a tabletop rpg. Seems easy enough 

I had ideas based around a scifi setting inspired by heavy metal, which is one of the reasons I wanted to read Cy Borg. It was going to be called Stratocaster after a long lost fleet of mighty starships.


----------



## mojo pixy (Oct 2, 2022)

I would love to make an RPG based on my fantasy world, but I've got enough trouble finishing the goddamn books without trying to work out a system of mechanics etc for a game.

One day, maybe, who knows


----------



## yield (Oct 2, 2022)

mojo pixy said:


> I would love to make an RPG based on my fantasy world, but I've got enough trouble finishing the goddamn books without trying to work out a system of mechanics etc for a game.
> 
> One day, maybe, who knows


They're good mojo, wish I could write so well.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 2, 2022)

FridgeMagnet said:


> yes definitely, I didn't just fail to find it or anything
> 
> what edition?


1st. Been doing rise of the rune Lords for the kast few years. First face to face now roll20 since lockdown. 

Still my first major campaign.   Now lvl 12  (well 11 until a week of game time passes and i get restored.  If i don't die again before that [actually fairly likely])


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 3, 2022)

maomao said:


> I'm supposed to be starting an RPG club where I work in November despite not having played in thirty years so interested in participating. I only played briefly but I spent a year aged twelve poring over AD&D books.


Was just thinking about this and there's a modern movement to use some of the older versions of D&D, generally for reasons of simplicity and avoiding half hour combat rounds - long story mind, it's generally called OSR but people don't even agree on what that stands for. AD&D isn't the most popular system for that given that, well, there are _quite a lot_ of rules for it, but basically old school games are not entirely just old hat. I played some WFRP 1e not too long ago.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 3, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> one of my 'bucket list' goals is to design a tabletop rpg. Seems easy enough
> 
> I had ideas based around a scifi setting inspired by heavy metal, which is one of the reasons I wanted to read Cy Borg. It was going to be called Stratocaster after a long lost fleet of mighty starships.


There's a game called Vast Grimm which is sort of Mork Borg In Space - more of an 80s straight to video sci fi gore horror sort of vibe. There are 14 pages about being infected with space parasite worms for instance.

that's another kickstarter I did, I might have maybe backed too many kickstarters over lockdown (but it's actually available for non backers now)


----------



## maomao (Oct 3, 2022)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Was just thinking about this and there's a modern movement to use some of the older versions of D&D, generally for reasons of simplicity and avoiding half hour combat rounds - long story mind, it's generally called OSR but people don't even agree on what that stands for. AD&D isn't the most popular system for that given that, well, there are _quite a lot_ of rules for it, but basically old school games are not entirely just old hat. I played some WFRP 1e not too long ago.


Well I work at a school with a lot of asd kids so half hour combat rounds might go down well. Though I no longer own any ad&d books anyway and it'll be weekly 80-90 min sessions so being able to advance the story will be key. I'm utterly confused tbh, I can get hold of pretty much anything online but there seem to be at least seven different versions of it now. I'm trying to work out the minimum equipment I need to get started.


----------



## locomotive (Oct 3, 2022)

mojo pixy said:


> I have a game book called 'Fiasco', which is based on the kind of plots Coen bros stories revolve around .. normal people making bad choices and ending up overwhelmed by the consequences. It's a lot of fun, best with groups of 3-6, no GM required.
> 
> Looking now, it seems to be available as a game set with cards and a board, but IME all you really need apart from a twisted sense of humour, is the main book and a bunch of 6-sided dice of 2 different colours. Good times



I'd love to play this but am yet to find anyone to play it with... Not that I've seriously tried. Most of my nerdy friends are committed to a particular game and not always up for new things.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 3, 2022)

maomao said:


> Well I work at a school with a lot of asd kids so half hour combat rounds might go down well. Though I no longer own any ad&d books anyway and it'll be weekly 80-90 min sessions so being able to advance the story will be key. I'm utterly confused tbh, I can get hold of pretty much anything online but there seem to be at least seven different versions of it now. I'm trying to work out the minimum equipment I need to get started.


There's a really good blog by a guy who does a lot of rpgs with kids of various ages - he has a tag called "playing with youngers" which might be  of use playing with youngers – DREAMING DRAGONSLAYER


----------



## mojo pixy (Oct 3, 2022)

maomao said:


> Well I work at a school with a lot of asd kids so half hour combat rounds might go down well. Though I no longer own any ad&d books anyway and it'll be weekly 80-90 min sessions so being able to advance the story will be key. I'm utterly confused tbh, I can get hold of pretty much anything online but there seem to be at least seven different versions of it now. I'm trying to work out the minimum equipment I need to get started.



If it's D&D, a lot of people still favour 3rd edition, it's a nice balance between absorbing mechanics (for those who enjoy that) and storytelling momentum. The 3rd edition source books are widely available as PDFs, but I can send you a load if you PM me an email address.


----------



## maomao (Oct 3, 2022)

mojo pixy said:


> If it's D&D, a lot of people still favour 3rd edition, it's a nice balance between absorbing mechanics (for those who enjoy that) and storytelling momentum. The 3rd edition source books are widely available as PDFs, but I can send you a load if you PM me an email address.


That's very nice of you but they're all on a well-known e-book sharing site anyway.


----------



## Ming (Oct 5, 2022)

Just bought the 5th ed rules and two modules (Curse of Strahd and the Rise of Tiamat) and i‘ve got two players and me (DM). Looking forward to rolling the dice again. I started playing AD&D in the 80’s. A guy i went to school with got two monsters in The Fiend Folio. One was the Lizard King. Can’t remember the other one. I used to have the first twenty White Dwarfs in binders but I left them in London when i left. Regret that.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 5, 2022)

Strahd is supposed to be pretty good - I've not played it myself but it seems to be consistently at the top of "Not Shit 5e Things".


----------



## furluxor (Oct 5, 2022)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Strahd is supposed to be pretty good - I've not played it myself but it seems to be consistently at the top of "Not Shit 5e Things".



Playing it atm and can confirm - it's lots of fun. Prepare to use a bad Russian accent a lot.

Over the years, I've also played Pathfinder, Mage, Quest, Blades in the Dark and Savage Worlds. I've tried playing online (with people I knew IRL) a few times but it doesn't work for me, I find that it's hard to maintain focus. Whilst I have much sympathy for people re their busy lives, jobs, children, etc. I still need them around the table, need to hear their voices and see their facial expressions.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 6, 2022)

I'd like to give online roleplay games a go - I was into D&D and WFRP as a teenager - but I don't know if I can carve out enough uninterrupted time for it. Also not sure about playing with randoms, seems like it would be too easy to get stuck with someone whose personality you can't stand.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 6, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I'd like to give online roleplay games a go - I was into D&D and WFRP as a teenager - but I don't know if I can carve out enough uninterrupted time for it. Also not sure about playing with randoms, seems like it would be too easy to get stuck with someone whose personality you can't stand.


Everyone I know who plays online just plays with people they already know. There are lfg areas around but they can vary wildly to say the least.

From what I hear, the more specialised lfgs (for lesser-known systems) are better as people will have a specific reason to be asking, but if you try for something popular like 5e, you're really asking the whole of the internet and your Unacceptable Rando chance is a lot higher.


----------



## Karl Masks (Oct 7, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I'd like to give online roleplay games a go - I was into D&D and WFRP as a teenager - but I don't know if I can carve out enough uninterrupted time for it. Also not sure about playing with randoms, seems like it would be too easy to get stuck with someone whose personality you can't stand.


Some of those online sessions can last for hours, which is great if you have the stamina i guess


----------



## kalmatthew (Oct 7, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> Some of those online sessions can last for hours, which is great if you have the stamina i guess


I DM an online D&D game with freinds who live far away, it started in covid. We often do 8-10 hours which is fun but by the end of the session I'm usually good for nothing other than a beer and collapsing on the sofa.


----------



## mojo pixy (Oct 7, 2022)

For online D&D play, it's worth noting that an old game (2002 but re-released in 2018 and greatly improved) Neverwinter Nights, still has a thriving online community. The game is based more or less on 3.5 Edition and there are some excellent, friendly multiplayer servers.

Arelith and Ravenloft/Prisoners of the Mist for example both have dozens of regular players, and are heavily focussed on roleplay and group storytelling. There are loads of others but some have very few players.

One I used to play on years ago is called Thain, hardly anyone plays there now but if anyone fancies rolling a character and playing I'd join in


----------



## Ming (Oct 7, 2022)

mojo pixy said:


> For online D&D play, it's worth noting that an old game (2002 but re-released in 2018 and greatly improved) Neverwinter Nights, still has a thriving online community. The game is based more or less on 3.5 Edition and there are some excellent, friendly multiplayer servers.
> 
> Arelith and Ravenloft/Prisoners of the Mist for example both have dozens of regular players, and are heavily focussed on roleplay and group storytelling. There are loads of others but some have very few players.
> 
> One I used to play on years ago is called Thain, hardly anyone plays there now but if anyone fancies rolling a character and playing I'd join in


My online Guild Wars name is Clang Overbier but i use it for most MMORPs. Like Michael Moorcocks eternal champion type thing. (Elric’etc).

Few other old school table top games which are fun:

Rune Quest
Traveller 
Space Opera
Steve Jackson’s books
Car Wars


----------



## Crispy (Oct 8, 2022)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Strahd is supposed to be pretty good - I've not played it myself but it seems to be consistently at the top of "Not Shit 5e Things".


I've been listening to a podcast of it for years. It's _huge_


----------



## maomao (Oct 10, 2022)

Ugh, I've got 12 sign ups. Is that even possible? I had asked to cap it at eight. They're all nice kids though. Should I let one be a DM and run two tables?


----------



## kalmatthew (Oct 11, 2022)

maomao said:


> Ugh, I've got 12 sign ups. Is that even possible? I had asked to cap it at eight. They're all nice kids though. Should I let one be a DM and run two tables?


Unless one of them has experience that could be risky, can you split the group and run every other week? A campaign with 12 is going to be a lot of sitting around.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 11, 2022)

Some might just want to see what it is all about.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 3, 2022)

The virtual table tops nowadays look great for online play but I always think the more visual cues you add the more it takes from the imagination which is the point of it all really. If you’re just looking at miniatures on a screen you might as well just play a computer game.


----------



## maomao (Nov 7, 2022)

Well I have eight, six boys on the spectrum and two cool girls who've been watching Stranger Things. They invented characters last week and killed some goblins this week. It's surprised how little you can get done in an hour with overexcited 12 year olds. I've been using some visual aids on the board but they really didn't need any. 

Kids are weird though. One of them asked if he could 'poo and wee' on the dead goblin bodies. I told him no but if he tries it again I'll have some goblin deity turn up and turn him into a halfling (he's a half-orc fighter).


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 7, 2022)

maomao said:


> Kids are weird though. One of them asked if he could 'poo and wee' on the dead goblin bodies. I told him no but if he tries it again I'll have some goblin deity turn up and turn him into a halfling (he's a half-orc fighter).


Well..... 

When our group killed a big bad who was associated with zombie like creatures  my character (halfing gunslinger) burnt the body, loaded the ashes into a barrel, pissed in them, then threw them in the sea.



He was still resurrected.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 7, 2022)

maomao said:


> Well I have eight, six boys on the spectrum and two cool girls who've been watching Stranger Things. They invented characters last week and killed some goblins this week. It's surprised how little you can get done in an hour with overexcited 12 year olds. I've been using some visual aids on the board but they really didn't need any.
> 
> Kids are weird though. One of them asked if he could 'poo and wee' on the dead goblin bodies. I told him no but if he tries it again I'll have some goblin deity turn up and turn him into a halfling (he's a half-orc fighter).


Should have allowed it; with unfortunate consequences.


----------



## Karl Masks (Nov 18, 2022)

FridgeMagnet said:


> was definitely worth it - but it's coming out for general release soon as the KS rewards have mostly all been sent out


it's out now

but the pdf is £20 which, IMHO, is too much for an ebook. It does look good tho


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 26, 2022)

What board games would anyone recommend for a nine year old to get into the role play/war game hobby? 
I keep thinking Talisman, but that suggests age 13+ and also I like it so I'd be basically be buying it for me lol. Any suggestions?


----------



## RedRedRose (Friday at 8:53 AM)

Magnus McGinty said:


> What board games would anyone recommend for a nine year old to get into the role play/war game hobby?


Most of the D&D variants have introductory boxset versions of the game.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Friday at 9:08 AM)

RedRedRose said:


> Most of the D&D variants have introductory boxset versions of the game.


In the end I got Dungeon and Mice and Mystics. He’s a bit young for a lot of the others.


----------



## RedRedRose (Friday at 9:25 AM)

Mice and Mystics is supposed to be good. You might also want to consider Stuffed Fables.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Yesterday at 10:56 AM)

Is anyone else painting figures at the moment?

After around thirty years I've decided to pick up a brush again, just looking at the prices on the GW or Warhammer website (Whatever they call themselves these days) has made my eyes water. I knew they expensive but ****

I bought a basic set of three Orcs, six colours and a brush before Christmas and I'm currently painting the first one.
Does anyone know of any other paint suppliers that they can recommend?
So tempted to buy this : https://www.games-workshop.com/en-GB/Warriors-Of-Minas-Tirith-2018


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Yesterday at 11:06 AM)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Is anyone else painting figures at the moment?
> 
> After around thirty years I've decided to pick up a brush again, just looking at the prices on the GW or Warhammer website (Whatever they call themselves these days) has made my eyes water. I knew they expensive but ****
> 
> ...


I think Green Stuff World are supposed to be more reasonably priced than Citadel Paints. 









						Paint Set - Basic
					

Paint Set - Basic




					www.greenstuffworld.com


----------



## tommers (Yesterday at 11:20 AM)

I played mice and mystics, it's good storytelling but the combat is a bit shit. I did play it with my then 9 year old, he liked it tbh.


----------



## xenon (Yesterday at 11:23 AM)

We're leaving Blades in the Dark for a while and starting Star Wars based on 2nd edition rulebook. We're on the side of the rebellion. I've decided to be a security droid. A bit like K-2So. Sarcy with a dry sense of hmour. Haven't decided how to do the voice.. It could get embarrassing.


----------

